# Captain Tsubasa VS Gameboy English Translation



## reprep (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi everybody,

Last year i decided to translate this cool gameboy game to English. I managed to translate menus, in-game stuff etc. but without knowing Japanese, it is impossible for me to translate the story, cut-scenes etc.

Please help me translate all of this wonderful game.

Here is what i did: (and some more after the video has been posted)



This tweet has some pics to translate for the start of story.

https://twitter.com/ReRepRep/status/763443818737836032

I can be contacted for the release but to be honest, i would rather release it as a full translation with all of the story translated.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Cinnamon (Aug 10, 2016)

1st: One day a (soccer) youngster came to Nankatsu Elementary.

2nd: That was the day the tale of the legendary striker began.

3rd: Nishigaoka Elementary
                   Practice Match
                         Nankatsu Elementary


----------



## reprep (Aug 10, 2016)

Cinnamon said:


> 1st: One day a (soccer) youngster came to Nankatsu Elementary.
> 
> 2nd: That was the day the tale of the legendary striker began.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot, these really helped.

Unfortunately i have to shorten them as i have too little space to work on. Here is the final result, i can change it if you have better suggestions though.

https://twitter.com/ReRepRep/status/763469470333632512

or youtube video:



And if you or anyone is interested, i have more screens. (translated, thanks @Exa_Universe)

https://twitter.com/ReRepRep/status/763469949008568324

EDIT:

YAY, YAY, YAY, more story translated but still more to go, thanks in advance:

https://twitter.com/ReRepRep/status/764117937603112960

https://twitter.com/ReRepRep/status/764123532141797376

please contact me if you want to help or if you are simply interested in the current english patch of this wonderful game.


----------



## ckaloc2002 (Jun 3, 2018)

@reprep Would it be possible to send the link to the english patch you have used in one of your video? I found some links but they are dead


----------

